# DC: Ruby Rose als Batwoman in neuer Serie



## ChrisGa (8. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DC: Ruby Rose als Batwoman in neuer Serie * gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *DC: Ruby Rose als Batwoman in neuer Serie *


----------



## Wynn (8. August 2018)

Wenn 80% der News darum geht das sie stolz ist lesbisch zu sein und erklärt wird was lgbt ist ^^

Oh sehe gerade Quelle ist Filmstarts die zum französichen Webedia gehören sind und das gegenstück zu unseren Axel Springer Verlag sind.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (8. August 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn 80% der News darum geht das sie stolz ist lesbisch zu sein und erklärt wird was lgbt ist ^^



Lässt mich vermuten, dass Figur und Serie sonst nicht viel zu bieten haben...


----------



## Enisra (8. August 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn 80% der News darum geht das sie stolz ist lesbisch zu sein und erklärt wird was lgbt ist ^^
> 
> Oh sehe gerade Quelle ist Filmstarts die zum französichen Webedia gehören sind und das gegenstück zu unseren Axel Springer Verlag sind.



naja, wobei aber auch 80% von den 80% als erklärung für Doofe dass Batwoman nicht erst seit gestern Lesbisch ist und was LGBT ist und das klingt eher nach dem aufblasen einer kurzen Castingmeldung


----------



## Orzhov (9. August 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wobei aber auch 80% von den 80% als erklärung für Doofe dass Batwoman nicht erst seit gestern Lesbisch ist und was LGBT ist und das klingt eher nach dem aufblasen einer kurzen Castingmeldung



Das sind doch diese Leute mit erhöhtem Geltungsbedürfnis die Neuerdings dafür sind auch Sexualstraftäter und Pädophile zu entkriminalisieren?


----------



## Jalpar (9. August 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das sind doch diese Leute mit erhöhtem Geltungsbedürfnis die Neuerdings dafür sind auch Sexualstraftäter und Pädophile zu entkriminalisieren?




Wo hast Du das her?


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. August 2018)

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Serie normal mit ihrer Sexualität umgeht und sie nicht zu sehr auf ein Podest stellt, um eine Botschaft zu senden. 
Walking Dead ist mit homosexuellen Charakteren z.T. sehr gut umgegangen und hat sie normal und harmonisch integriert. Hoffentlich ist das hier auch der Fall.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. August 2018)

Tja, schön für sie. Die Serie wird vermutlich eh nichts dolles, wie die meisten anderen Super Helden Serien.


----------



## Frullo (9. August 2018)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Wo hast Du das her?



Ach, das war nur ein Ausdruck von Orzhovs "Vorauseilender Social Justice Warrior-Allergie"  Die gehört bei uns Patriarchal Pale Penis People einfach dazu


----------

